# Gun Barn Raided !



## beervo2 (May 7, 2006)

The Gun Barn in Otisville was open today..


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

Confucious say......

The apple not fall far from the tree.


----------



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

Innocent until proven guilty.


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

Flooded Timber said:


> Innocent until proven guilty.


No - it says PRESUMED innocent. There is a reason some folks have to post bail and wear GPS tethers before trial - the presumption only goes so far.


----------



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

Your correct Jmoser, I guess we will have to wait and see what the facts are. Never been to the Hightland store but obviously I live in Otisville and have frequented that store. Always been treated good in my experience.​


----------



## hunter143 (Jan 21, 2005)

*I grew up with gabes brother bruce.Worked at his bodyshop for years during junior high and high school.Dont know much about the raid but gabe was always a streight shooter and i say this not careing much for gabe growing up but hes always been a streight shooter so to speak.Well see how this one pans out im sure itll all come out in the wash.Oh and as far as gabes son hes bought several guns off me in the past and he is a stand up guy..*


----------

